# A Happy note



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife & I recently hit our 30 year anniversary! We had a rough spot a few years back, but thanks to advice on TAM, along with articles from The Forgiven Wife - Learning to Dance with Desire , The 5 Love Languages, Married Man's Sex Life Primer, and me getting to the point of "We need to fix this or else", life is much better!

Almost forgot, No More Mr. Nice Guy as well!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> My wife & I recently hit our 30 year anniversary! We had a rough spot a few years back, but thanks to advice on TAM, along with articles from The Forgiven Wife - Learning to Dance with Desire , The 5 Love Languages, Married Man's Sex Life Primer, and me getting to the point of "We need to fix this or else", life is much better!


I am happy for your both. I hope one day I can start a thread like this. Someday. :frown2:


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> I am happy for your both. I hope one day I can start a thread like this. Someday. :frown2:


I hope you can too. I debated posting, as I didn't want to be "braggy".

I used to get upset when I would read on TAM about people having the things I wanted.

TAM has really helped me to understand some of the feelings I went thru. I had read about some of the emotions before they actually hit me. Which was great, because when they hit, I was like, "OK, I know whats happening".

I think I also got lucky in that my wife decided she was willing to work thru the issues/baggage she brought into marriage. She could have decided it would have been easier to walk.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> TAM has really helped me to understand some of the feelings I went thru. I had read about some of the emotions before they actually hit me. Which was great, because when they hit, I was like, "*OK, I know whats happening*".


KNOWING is half the battle! I'm still not sure what the other half is, but I think it is about remaining unreasonably confident and upbeat when erections occur!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## BlueEyedWife (May 28, 2016)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> My wife & I recently hit our 30 year anniversary! We had a rough spot a few years back, but thanks to advice on TAM, along with articles from The Forgiven Wife - Learning to Dance with Desire , The 5 Love Languages, Married Man's Sex Life Primer, and me getting to the point of "We need to fix this or else", life is much better!
> 
> Almost forgot, No More Mr. Nice Guy as well!


 Congratulations! It's so good to hear positive outcomes. I also hope to write something like this one day.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> My wife & I recently hit our 30 year anniversary! We had a rough spot a few years back, but thanks to advice on TAM, along with articles from The Forgiven Wife - Learning to Dance with Desire , The 5 Love Languages, Married Man's Sex Life Primer, and me getting to the point of "We need to fix this or else", life is much better!
> 
> Almost forgot, No More Mr. Nice Guy as well!


Yay! I am so glad for you! May your life be full of happiness.


----------



## Husbandsapprentice (Aug 14, 2016)

?Awesome! Cheers!!?


----------

